# BEHRINGER UCA222



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,

I now have my behringer UCA222 which was delivered today. I have plugged it into the USB port and opened up REW vers 5 for the MAC.

I have used a single lead to act as a loop for the input/output so I can do the sound card calibration.

First stumbling block is that it works fine when I restart in windows 7, install the PC drivers and have easily got a good sound card cal fine.

When I do this in MAC OSX I don't see any USB input/output selectors. When I go to the sound preferences I can select USB codec for input and output but REW can't see them.

Levels are fine all be it when it does a measurement it clips and I get this.

Not sure what I am doing wrong.

JUST TO POINT OUT I PREFER TO USE REW IN MAC OSX. There are no drivers to download on the Behringer's website for mac so I didn't think this would be a problem as alot of people have said you dont need to use any.

regards

Graham


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

This is my pic of my sound card sweep in windows 7


----------



## Chase McKnight (Jun 14, 2013)

Dear gperkins_1973,

I believe you would just leave the setting to "Default Device". As long as the UCA222 is your Mac's default audio device, it will work. This is defined within REW's Help:

"Set the Output Device and Input Device to Default Device to use the devices which have been set as the defaults for your Operating System...under OSX via the Audio MIDI Setup tool in Applications - Utilities. The Output and Input used will be those which have been selected in your soundcard's mixer. Make sure that the input is not feeding into the output signal in your soundcard's mixer and that monitoring is not enabled (if available)."

Hope this helps.

Kind regards, 

Chase McKnight
Jr. Admin, CARE
MUSIC Group


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Right I have decided to try it in windows 7 first.

Did the check levels ok and that was fine. 

then took a sweep and the level was low at 33db and this is what I got. 

I have just used one left input and one left output on the behringer UCA222.

Any ideas?


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have restarted in mac OSX and left the soundcard cal out.

I have managed to de-select force big endian and I have sound which is a start.

But when I run a sweep after checking levels ok I get the same 33db low level and sweep.

So I am presuming it is something to do with the sound card.

At least I can use Mac OSX just need some help working this bit out.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is a pic to show my sound card cal in mac OSX which looks fine.

:huh:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sound card cal traces look fine. What are you using for the audio input, an SPL meter?


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi John. 

Yes mate an anologue radioshack.

Ive read a few things about this cross over talk but dont know anything about it.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

How is the SPL meter connected to the UCA222?


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi john

I have two leads which are 3.5mm to 2 rca. I have the first lead connected on the input of the uca222 and then the black rca connected to the spl meter.

I have the other lead connected to the output of the uca222 and then the red and black rca connected to the pc output of the receiver. The other right input/outputs on the uca222 are not connected.

Hope.this makes sense.

I can draw a pic if it helps.

Cheers mate

Graham


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Stereo 3.5mm, i.e. the 3.5mm end looks like the one on this adaptor?
What range is the SPL meter set to?
If you open REW's level meters (Levels button in the toolbar) and talk into the SPL meter which bar moves?


----------

